# [risolto] problema con tentato ebuild vmware 6.0.0build45731

## flocchini

sto cercando di fare un ebuild per la suddetta versione di vmware, copiando pari pari quello della build appena precedente presa dall'overlay vmware. che misteriosamente non include ancora questa versione nonostante la precedente beta scada alla mezzanotte di oggi e la versione definitiva sia in giro da una settimana e passa. 

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/vmware-workstation/vmware-workstation-5.5.3.34685.ebuild,v 1.4 2006/12/14 18:35:44 wolf31o2 Exp $

inherit vmware eutils versionator

MY_PN="VMware-workstation-$(replace_version_separator 3 - $PV)"

DESCRIPTION="Emulate a complete PC on your PC without the usual performance overhead of most emulators"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws_features.html"

SRC_URI="

   x86? ( 

      mirror://vmware/software/wkst/${MY_PN}.i386.tar.gz

      http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/${MY_PN}.i386.tar.gz

   )

   amd64? (

      mirror://vmware/software/wkst/${MY_PN}.x86_64.tar.gz

      http://download.softpedia.ro/linux/${MY_PN}.x86_64.tar.gz

   )"

LICENSE="vmware"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-*"

IUSE=""

RESTRICT="strip"

# vmware-workstation should not use virtual/libc as this is a 

# precompiled binary package thats linked to glibc.

RDEPEND="sys-libs/glibc

   amd64? (

      x11-libs/libXrandr

      x11-libs/libXcursor

      x11-libs/libXinerama

      x11-libs/libXi

      x11-libs/libview

      dev-cpp/libsexymm

      dev-cpp/cairomm

      dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

      virtual/xft )

   x86? (

      x11-libs/libXrandr

      x11-libs/libXcursor

      x11-libs/libXinerama

      x11-libs/libXi

      x11-libs/libview

      dev-cpp/libsexymm

      virtual/xft )

   !app-emulation/vmware-player

   !app-emulation/vmware-server

   ~app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16

   !<app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16

   !>=app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.17

   >=dev-lang/perl-5

   sys-apps/pciutils"

S=${WORKDIR}/vmware-distrib

RUN_UPDATE="no"

dir=/opt/vmware/workstation

Ddir=${D}/${dir}

QA_TEXTRELS_x86="${dir:1}/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0"

QA_EXECSTACK_x86="${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-bridge

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-natd

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-netifup

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-sniffer

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-loop

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-ping

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-vdiskmanager

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmware

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmware-vmx

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmrun

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmplayer

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx

   ${dir:1}/lib/lib/libpixops.so.2.0.1/libpixops.so.2.0.1"

QA_TEXTRELS_amd64="${dir:1}/lib/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0"

QA_EXECSTACK_amd64="${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-bridge

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-dhcpd

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-natd

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-netifup

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmnet-sniffer

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-loop

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-ping

   ${dir:1}/bin/vmware-vdiskmanager

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmware

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmware-vmx

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmrun

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin/vmplayer

   ${dir:1}/lib/bin-debug/vmware-vmx

   ${dir:1}/lib/lib/libpixops.so.2.0.1/libpixops.so.2.0.1"

pkg_setup() {

   if use x86; then

      MY_P="${MY_PN}.i386"

   elif use amd64; then

      MY_P="${MY_PN}.x86_64"

   fi

   vmware_pkg_setup

}

src_install() {

   vmware_src_install

   doicon lib/share/pixmaps/vmware-player.png

   make_desktop_entry vmware "VMWare Workstation" ${PN}.png System

   make_desktop_entry vmplayer "VMWare Player" vmware-player.png System

   # Nasty hack to ensure the EULA is included

   insinto /opt/vmware/workstation/lib/share

   newins doc/EULA EULA.txt

}

```

ho eliminato il riferimento ai vari patches-any-any-vattelappesca perche' sospetto (da qui l'esigenza del taroccamento) che siano loro la causa del  problema. Il fatto e' che dopo aver fatto il digest lanciando l'emerge ottengo:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731 to /

 * VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz ;-) ...            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VMware-workstation-6.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731/work

>>> Unpacking vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731/work

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3421:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called vmware_src_unpack

  vmware.eclass, line 119:   Called unpack 'vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz'

  ebuild.sh, line 404:   Called die

!!! vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz does not exist

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.0.45731/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

Ora: qualcuno mi spiega dove strac**** gli si dice di cercare qul file nell'ebuild postato appena sopra?  Non lo voglio! Come lo elimino? Riferimenti io non ne trovo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## flocchini

trovato, e' necessario aggiungere all'ebuild 

ANY_ANY=""

ed ora funziona tutto

Ora qualche ebuild master mi spiega pero' dove va a prenderselo? Pur avendo spulciato la documentazione non mi e' per niente chiara la gestione di queste funzioni

----------

## Scen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ora qualche ebuild master mi spiega pero' dove va a prenderselo? Pur avendo spulciato la documentazione non mi e' per niente chiara la gestione di queste funzioni

 

La chiave è

```

inherit vmware

```

Dai una bella lettura a /usr/portage/eclass/vmware.eclass , lì vedrai tutto quello che viene eseguito nel momento in cui viene derivata questa classe, e tutte le funzioni ausiliare che vengono messe a disposizione  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

questo e' un bell'hint, grazie 1000 scen  :Wink: 

----------

